# Critique Soda



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Just for fun, it's been probably 3 years or so since I've had him critiqued. 11 yr old 15'3 hand, 1350lb QH gelding. Right now we just trail ride and play around. Some magical day when I get a horse trailer we'll probably dabble in a little bit of everything. 

No worries about hurting my feelings, he's my boy and I'm pretty aware of his flaws, frankly the mental ones are more annoying than any structural ones! :lol:

































ETA - rotated pics


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I think he has some zebra in him .. *wink*

Love the stripes!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

:lol: I actually had someone ask me that at a show once.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Of course you did! He's very pretty .. my kinda horse. (That's all the critique you'll get out of me.. lol)


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh come on! :lol:


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm really sorry for hi-jacking the thread - but where do those stripes come from?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snizard93 said:


> I'm really sorry for hi-jacking the thread - but where do those stripes come from?


They come from the dun gene. Primitive markings, the zebra stripes, dorsal stripe, count shading on withers etc.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> They come from the dun gene. Primitive markings, the zebra stripes, dorsal stripe, count shading on withers etc.


Thank you very much.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

As for Soda...

I don't see any glaring faults, but I am no professional.
- Steep croup

He isn't square so I'm having a difficult time seeing what his back legs do. 
Front legs look since and straight. 
I like his shoulder and neck. 
And he has a nice hindend.


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

I agreee I love him 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

He's a gorgeous color! 
I like him, good neck. 
Decent back, maybe a steepish shoulder. 
Steep croup, maybe butt high?
Kinda course head. 
Nice legs  awesome color!
I'd have a horse like that in my barn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

P.s. I'm not too good at judging shoulder angle lol. But I love how his neck ties in too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We were working on standing square. So much fun when you're alone and it's windy. 

I did notice in these pics that he appears to be a bit butt high, though I haven't noticed it in person. I'm not really sure on the shoulder thing, not great with that either. He does have very smooth gaits, which I've heard is not the case with a steep shoulder, but not sure.. 

Any opinions on how he'd do as a jumper? Or a barrel racer? Dressage? I'm interested in all of them so just curious.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

As a barrel racer myself, I can see him doing very well in it. He has a great hindend which is where your power comes from. I think with the proper training, he could go far.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh, he is so cute! He is a tad butt high, and as other have mentioned; steep croup, nice neck, and nice legs. Well, actually his legs are insanely cute  Very beautiful horse! I see him doing well in jumping, but Im no expert at conformation.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Now, you know the only thing that bugs me about Mr. Sodehr is that he's a bit light on bone in his legs and his feet are smaller than I would like to see on a horse his size.

Other than that, I love him and I see absolutely no reason why he couldn't do just about anything you set your mind to. His body is perfect for an all around performance horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

They're all lying to you. He's the ugliest piece of horseflesh I've ever seen. I dont know how you put up with looking at him every day! And I bet he's braindead too.

That being said, I think you should sell him to me for $5  you know, to lessen your burden and all...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Smrobs, I was looking at some older pics the other day and realized how much he has matured since I bought him. Still light on the bone in his legs and has small feet, but he has really filled out since those first couple of years.

Endiku... He actually is a little braindead.. :lol: At least when he gets scared, he's less than intelligent. He's a good horse overall and I wouldn't part with him for anything.


----------

